# ANYBODY Here ever have any success using a PHOTOTRON2?



## siltman65 (Jan 6, 2012)

_2nd time grower here. The last time was 45 years ago when a _marijuana_ tree sprouted in my backyard. I had been throwing my "trash" out of my bedroom window and I went back to college. My Mom wrote and said "Bill, remember those Mexican wildflower seeds you threw in my garden? Well it is as tall as my 1st floor window"! And I wrote back and said "Let it grow Mom. Just let her grow!" Still in my possession is a photo of my Sis standing UNDER the tree. BTW it turned out to be male and when it dropped its pollen it colored my neighborhood yellow!!_
_Anyway, I scored an antique Phototron2 for $75 and want to set it up to grow!!! Anybody ever use 1 of these? I have seen their videos but can I just apply this to my weed? Plus I live at 5200' in Colorado so how do I keep them warm? Water temp? We have well water (a bit on the hard side) can I use that? Are the lights sufficient?I will write more but it is 4:20 oooops no its not it's 3:20 ...close enough. I'll be back._


----------



## MaineWeed (Jan 10, 2012)

back in the 80's I had one given to me and was able to do single SMALL dense shrub like plants in it, anymore then singles was worthless production wise


----------



## beans davis (Jan 10, 2012)

I bought 2 in the 80s, biggest waste of money ever.Can't believe high times let them scam people like that.Waste of time!!!
I did use1 for a mother plant and the other for clones.I think i paid over $400 a piece for them.
After 2 tries growing with them and no yield at all i went and bought a 16 plant ebb & flow with 1400w of light then i started to rock.
You already have it use it for a mother or clones.It just isn't enough light or room to grow anythig out.
Good luck and happy harvest my friend.


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 10, 2012)

T-12s in a pretty wrapper........least the early models...surely they upgraded to T-8s as time passed


----------



## siltman65 (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks to all that responded! I will just have to work w/ what we have. It is just my wife and myself so we are not looking for the big score just enough to get by on. I can legally grow 6 3 in veg. and 3 in flower.


----------



## crazy carl (Jan 10, 2012)

I just picked up a aero garden from the thrift store for 12$. I wouldn't flower in it but it&#8217;s a great learning tool for me. I would go for it! If any thing you might have picked up a really cool hobby. I think a photo torn is for indoors so you would have to create or keep it indoors.


----------



## siltman65 (Jan 16, 2012)

ty everybody!


----------

